# Sad News for Halifax Guitar Community



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

I dont know where to post this. im shocked. Tony Nader was a local musician and gear buyer and trader in Halifax. Many on here would have dealt with Tony and I believe he may have been a member here. He had two small children and was a family man. Tony was supposed to come to my place today to pick up a guitar. its unbelievable.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/homicide-charges-downtown-stabbing-1.6301356


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Tragic and sad beyond words!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Terrible thing! Really hit close 
So so sorry to hear for such tragedy.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Tony was a friend of mine and I last heard from him Dec 5 about an old Tele he was considering and wanted some opinions on. I'm absolutely speechless. My condolences go out to his wife and daughters... this is unbelievable. Tony was one of the good guys.

W.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I also know Tony but hadn't seen him in a few years. Super great guy that always had a smile on his face- a real loss. Couldn't believe it when I read it today.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Very sad and frightening !
Condolences to the family.

Maybe you heard about the many recent random murders
of teenagers and young adults in Montreal ?
It is believed to be part of a passage rite among street gangs...
It seems some people do not make the difference anymore
between video games and real life. Sad and frightening.
Hope we get back to sound social values soon.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

100% Will. This was a regular family guy.... so bizarre. He was scheduled to come take my PRS today for a couple days to try out. Unreal.

He worked with my wife for a couple years at the eye clinic and had lots of friends and acquaintances. He was a regular on the bar band scene in Halifax back in the 90s.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That’s unbelievably shitty. I hope his suffering was as brief as possible, his family’s grief will not be as brief. Condolences to his family, and to anyone here who knew him, raise a chorus to his memory.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Really sad to hear. I had only chatted with him a few times about old guitar amps, but seemed like a nice fella.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

For f’s sake. What the hell is wrong with people. Sad, sad, sad.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Very Tragic and sad beyond words. 
My condolences to those friends of his mourning his untimely passing here.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

I sold him some pickups a while back and delivered them to that eye clinic . 
What is going on in this world ????


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

A little more about Tony here:


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/slain-halifax-man-remembered-1.6301589


Lots of people in shock still.
This could have been anyone...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Small comfort at this point, but a nice tribute to Tony.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Simply incomprehensible...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Tragic, my heart goes out to his family and friends. Does anyone know if he was a member here, and if so what his username was?

Answered my own question, he signed up in 2018 and his user name was his actual name. No content but I suspect he was just browsing.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Tony was a sweetheart. He sent me his latest song a month ago to check out. He always had time for gear talk. A real drag....


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

For those who would like to remember Tony there has been a fund set up to support his family.








Love for the Nader family, organized by Adrian McLean


On December 30th, 2021, Tony Nader was inexplicably torn from the fabric of our lives. … Adrian McLean needs your support for Love for the Nader family



www.gofundme.com


----------

